# Công dụng và cách dùng dầu tràm hiệu quả các mẹ cần nắm rõ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (7/1/19)

Sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên hiện nay được các mẹ ưu tiên và có xu hướng sử dụng, những sản phẩm từ thiên nhiên đem đến sự an toàn và lành tính với người sử dụng. Đặc biệt là những sản phẩm dành cho trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu.

Một trong những sản phẩm đó chính là dầu tràm, một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên đem đến những công dụng tuyệt vời trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe của trẻ sơ sinh, mẹ bầu và tất cả mọi người. Tuy nhiên để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất thì các mẹ cũng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu cùng khám phá công dụng và cách dùng dầu tràm sao cho hiệu quả.





​
*-Làm sạch cơ thể và giữ ấm*
Sau khi vận động nhiều, cơ thể tiết ra mồ hôi, đặc biệt là trong những ngày hè nóng bức khiến cơ thể bạn cảm thấy khó chịu hay trong những ngày đông lạnh giá là thời điểm của vi khuẩn và nấm mốc phát triển. Để làm sạch cơ thể chỉ cần pha một ít dầu tràm vào nước tắm, dầu tràm có tác dụng làm sạch da, loại bỏ vi khuẩn và nấm móc khỏi cơ thể.

Đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ thì việc tắm nước pha dầu tràm vừa giúp làm sạch da, vừa giúp giữ âm cơ thể, chống lại các bệnh về đường hô hấp. Ngoài ra thì nên massage dầu tràm lên lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân để đảm bảo được sự bảo vệ tuyệt đối nhất cho sức khỏe của các bé.

Đối với người lớn, mùa đông chỉ cần 1 ít dầu tràm thoa và lòng bàn chân rồi mang vớ đi ngủ, giúp giữ ấm cơ thể, ngủ ngon giấc hơn.

*-Hổ trợ điều trị ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi..*
Khi cơ thể có các triệu chứng mắc bệnh thì chỉ cẩn sử dụng dầu tràm bằng cách xông, hít và thoa vào cơ thể. Dầu tràm có tác dụng long đờm và giảm cơn ho một cách nhanh chóng.

Đối với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ thì ngoài việc xông và hít thì các mẹ nên kết hợp với massage lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân để nhanh chóng giảm cơn ho.

*-Xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại và xóa tan vết cắn côn trùng*
Côn trùng luôn là loài vật gây nhiều khó chịu cho mọi người, đặc biệt trẻ nhỏ không biết bảo vệ bản thân mình. Những vết đốt của chúng gây đau đớn, khó chịu và ngứa ngáy, tuy nhiên dầu tràm có thể làm được điều đó. Chỉ cần một ít dầu tràm xông hoặc cho vào bông gòn để ở góc nhà thì côn trùng gây hại sẽ tránh xa khỏi gia đình bạn. Hoặc khi ra ngoài không may bị đốt thì dầu tràm sẽ làm giảm cơn ngứa và xóa tan dần vết.





​
*-Trị chướng bụng đầy hơi, ăn không tiêu*
Một trong những công dụng của dầu tràm giúp kích thích tiêu hóa, khi bị chướng bụng, đầy hơi chỉ cần một ít tinh dầu thoa vào bụng quanh rốn sau đó thoa đều theo chiều kim đồng hồ. Chỉ một lúc sẽ thấy thoãi mái và dễ chịu.

*-Diệt khuẩn, ức chế virus*
Vi khuẩn, virus trong không khí luôn là điều mà mỗi bà mẹ lo lắng vì có thể gây bệnh cho tất cả thành viên trong gia đình mình. Nhưng từ khi có dầu tràm vấn đề đó đã được giải quyết, dầu tràm giúp diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus kể cả H5N1, chỉ cần các mẹ sử dụng dầu tràm để xông, cho vào bông gòn để ở góc tường. Không khí trong gia đình bạn sẽ luôn sạch sẽ và thơm mát.

*-Giảm đau*
Nhức mỏi xương khớp, bầm tím…sử dụng dầu tràm xoa bóp sẽ giúp cải thiện tình hình một cách đáng kể.

*-Điều trị mụn, da nhờn*
Một trong những điều dầu tràm được phái nữ yêu thích đó chính là việc làm đẹp, một sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính cùng với công dụng làm đẹp hiệu quả. Đối với những da mặt nhờn và mụn thì sử dụng dầu tràm để xông, pha vào sữa rữa mặt để rữa tình hình sẽ cải thiện đi rất nhiều.





​
Một sản phẩm mà công dụng nó đem lại vô cùng to lớn, để bổ sung thêm những kiến thức về việc nuôi dạy con, sức khỏe cho trẻ và mẹ bầu các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Và lựa chọn 1 sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất không kém phần quan trọng. Dầu tràm con yêu đem đến cho các mẹ sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất nhất thị trường hiện nay, với nhiều lựa chọn trong việc mua sản phẩm tại nhiều cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqR7okqLIVwYu4kY_...


----------

